# PCD June 3rd hopefully



## tstanton30 (Feb 18, 2012)

2015 M5 finished production and ready for shipping.

Can't wait to drive it back to San Francisco over 16 days!!

Thanks Greg at Pacific BMW for the deal


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the Fest.

Are you doing Performance Center Delivery in SC then driving across country back to SF?

If so, it should be a great adventure.


----------



## tstanton30 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes wine-o pick it up in South Carolina and then drive across the country over more than two weeks seeing the sights


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

you should hunt down a track day that's on your way home and hit one up. it's loads of fun, imnsho.


----------

